# New to Diy Speakers



## Fastd (Apr 25, 2009)

Hello all, I just recently joined this forum and have enjoyed reading through many a thread. I am looking for some suggestions. My current surround sound system consist of Bose AM10 for the front and AM3 for the rear. The speakers are about 12 years old and I would like to replace them. I like the idea of putting some together and have been looking for proven kits. 

I recently came across the GR Research web site and was wondering about there speaker kits. Has anyone on here built one of their kits. What kind of quailty as compared to a parts express or Madissound speaker kits. I am looking to to a LCR and Rear Surround match set. 

I also saw rhis kit from North Creek Music:

Echo SYSTEM (One pair of monitors, one center, and one pair of Towers) ...$549 per system. ON sale for $499.00 Any advice on this Kit 

Any other proven DIY kits I should look at?


Any input would be appreciated 

Todd

Thanks for your input


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

Ask here
http://www.htguide.com/forum/forumdisplay.php4?f=6

The guide to completed speaker designs has a bunch of options, and if you click links in the designers' sigs, many lead to a bunch more options. Some of the highlights are zaphaudio and clearwaveloudspeaker, but there are a lot more. 

The problem truly is deciding which fits your needs!

Frank


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I looked into the GR Research kits a while back. I was really interested in their OB5 for a while.

The kits are completely inclusive and apparently pretty easy to assemble (crossover).

You have to build the cabinets, though, which I can attest is both frustrating and fun. The finished products get good reviews and the owner there has designed crossovers for AV123 production speakers, so he knows what he's doing. 

I ended up trying my own DIY route from scratch (which is still in the test a theory, build something else, test another theory phase). But for a first major project, a full kit is not a bad thing. My first DIY speakers were an Adire Audio kit (RIP).

Good luck.


----------

